# Topics > Games >  MuZero, gaming program, DeepMind Technologies Limited, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - DeepMind Technologies Limited

MuZero on Wikipedia

AlphaZero, general reinforcement learning algorithm

----------


## Airicist

"Mastering Atari, Go, Chess and Shogi by Planning with a Learned Model"

by Julian Schrittwieser, Ioannis Antonoglou, Thomas Hubert, Karen Simonyan, Laurent Sifre, Simon Schmitt, Arthur Guez,
Edward Lockhart, Demis Hassabis, Thore Graepel, Timothy Lillicrap, David Silver
February 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeepMind’s MuZero teaches itself how to win at Atari, chess, shogi, and Go"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"MuZero: Mastering Go, chess, shogi and Atari without rules"

by Julian Schrittwieser, Ioannis Antonoglou, Thomas Hubert, Karen Simonyan, Laurent Sifre, Simon Schmitt, Arthur Guez, Edward Lockhart, Demis Hassabis, Thore Graepel, Timothy Lillicrap, David Silver
December 23, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeepMind's AI agent MuZero could turbocharge YouTube"

by Leo Kelion
December 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "TikTok parent ByteDance hiring for AI drug discovery team"

by Rita Liao
December 23, 2020

Article "DeepMind's New AI Masters Games Without Even Being Taught the Rules"
It's the next step toward self-directed learning about the real world. Cue the shark music

by Philip E. Ross
December 23, 2020

Article "DeepMind's latest AI can master games without being told their rules"
MuZero represents a likely breakthrough in general-purpose AI.

by Igor Bonifacic
December 23, 2020

----------

